# Candle holder from firewood



## 65BAJA (Dec 23, 2012)

While rummaging through the firewood pile I came across a piece of I think oak burl. So I sliced a couple small slabs off of it to maybe do a pen or two and made a candle holder with the rest. Let me know what you think.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 24, 2012)

I like it, too bad you don't have a little more of it to make a set, but nice work!


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice save from the wood stove!


----------



## DKMD (Dec 24, 2012)

Pretty gnarly and rustic which suits that oak nicely... Amazing that some folks might have actually burned that, huh?!


----------



## Patrude (Dec 26, 2012)

65BAJA said:


> While rummaging through the firewood pile I came across a piece of I think oak burl. So I sliced a couple small slabs off of it to maybe do a pen or two and made a candle holder with the rest. Let me know what you think.



 Way cool; much better than seeing it go up the chimney. Nicely done

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Frank A (Dec 30, 2015)

That is really awesome, and I totally agree with Patrude, much better than letting it burn up.


----------



## Tony (Dec 30, 2015)

Very nice piece!! Tony


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 30, 2015)

Hmmm BTU.......beautifully turned unit......


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 30, 2015)

Hell of a save from the fireplace! Nice candleholder too. That wood has a lot going on.


----------

